# Arimidex timing dosage and libido



## Mr Persistent (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello guys,


basically il cut to the chase I did a long test prop and tren axe cycle with wry low test 350mg a week an tren at nearly a 700 a week lol anyway was good my sexy drive was high was cut didn't have a good consistnet diet and still made decent body recomp didn't really pack on mass because obv trens not the best for that but anyway.....

I used no adex the whole cycle god know how I never got itchy nips but I didn't and its done now and I won't be that stupid again my reasoning was to do with the test Beeing so low but that's not what I'm here to ttalk about.

i had blood tests done on cycle my test was low estro and prolactin were high.. I came of cycle my testicles went back to normal size with the hcg but my sex drive didn't come back properly and I'm thinking it was the high estro I could get wood but it wasn't hard as it should be and sex just wasn't on my mind I was just feeling a little down in general.


im going back on cycle now I'm running high test 1g a week and want to try deca for the first time maybe 500-700mg iv started the test and il pick up the deca next few days any way iv started arimidex yesterday I took 1mg yesterday and I'm thinking of maybe going for 0.5 EOD or would u say ED regards to the high levels of test. I don't know how long arimidex takes to work after administration but yesterday night i got a proper good ol wood and the misses loved it, as far as morning wood I didn't get but I'm just trying to bring my estro in range should I do 0.5 eod and just wait a week? If im not getting morning wood move it to ED what do you guys think? 


Help a brother out I'm hoping when this test kicks in my sex drive wwill be they the roof


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 31, 2013)

Funny thing is, Estrogen is catch 22. To much, and libido, mood, bloat all are affected. To little and your libido is still affected, and you will most likely be an emotional wreck.

Over time with constant blood work, I can now gauge pretty close how i'm feeling in correlation to what my e2 is at, 9/10 blood tests confirm I was right. In time you too will know this.

Id start with .5mg EOD that generally works just fine for me when on 1g test weekly, as long as im not on any 19nor compounds it keeps my e2 at around 30-45 where I want it.Since your on deca, get you some caber @ .5mg twice weekly, that along side .5mg adex eod should keep you in a nice range for both prolactin and estrogen.


Good luck brother.


----------



## s2h (Aug 31, 2013)

also taking the adex the day after you inject will help keep e2 at bay...but get some labs on cycle..it takes a lot of the guess work out...


----------



## Christsean (Aug 31, 2013)

I am very estrogen prone. I actually have to take armidex 0.5mg Ed in evening and 25mg of aromasin Ed in the morning. I'm sure the time of administration doesn't matter just my preference. If I take either by themselves I get bloat and nipple tenderness. 

Now blood work is best, but I have taken enough on the dosage of test I'm taking to find my sweet spot. I look at my face and neck for bloat if I need more AI. I have never taken so much that my joints ache due to too low estrogen levels.

I would rather take an AI that is suicidal exclusively, but unfortunately only the combo works for me. I also use forma stanzol which keeps my testicles from shrinking.

Point is very blood work until you find your sweet spot and recognize your bodies signs. Blood work is critical when taking AAS and ancillaries. Deca could bring a whole different "feel" and effect that you may think is estrogen conversion and this over AI when you really may need prami or caber.


----------



## Intense (Aug 31, 2013)

I've got to take .5mgs everyday or I start feeling weird watching the ending to lion king and have to do some push ups real quick.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Sep 1, 2013)

I am going to be running deca but I won't start it until it get prami or caber my deca should be here next few days and my source for a.i and ancillaries (well one of them) is like a walking chemist his place is literally a shop full of all kinds of goodies but il ask him tomoro if he can get me either seems a lot of the guys here in the uk I ask about caber or prami don't even know what it is or atleast they pretend they don't anyway il get some some how. If I cant I won't run the deca no biggie il save it for when I have the proper tools.

and with regards to the dosage il do what hypo said and do 0.5 eod when not injecting (I'm pinning enenthate but I'm trying something new and splitting the dosage to EOD instead of 2 a week.. I've been feeling like shit with high estro be nice when I find the sweet spot just scared I don't go overkill and kill to much estro lol do the e.o.d 0.5 is what I'm doing..


just curious how long before I can sort of tell if its working is there a rough time frame or is that like asking how long is a peice of string?


----------



## Christsean (Sep 1, 2013)

Intense said:


> I've got to take .5mgs everyday or I start feeling weird watching the ending to lion king and have to do some push ups real quick.



Oh yeah....I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Sep 3, 2013)

Well doing 0.5 eod sex drive feels like its climbing back up fast and my wood is like proper wood (no homo) so it seems to be working which im more then happy about! I'm 10 days into the enenthate so I don't think that's even kicked in yet i think it's more the estro dropping into range! My deca will be with me next few days but unless I can get caber or pramipexole I'm not running it! Anyway all is good so far!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 3, 2013)

Intense said:


> I've got to take .5mgs everyday or I start feeling weird watching the ending to lion king and have to do some push ups real quick.



LMFAo im there too lol


----------



## Christsean (Sep 3, 2013)

Mr Persistent said:


> Well doing 0.5 eod sex drive feels like its climbing back up fast and my wood is like proper wood (no homo) so it seems to be working which im more then happy about! I'm 10 days into the enenthate so I don't think that's even kicked in yet i think it's more the estro dropping into range! My deca will be with me next few days but unless I can get caber or pramipexole I'm not running it! Anyway all is good so far!



Are you having a hard time finding prami or caber? They have plenty of good sources on this board.

Now would be a good time to get some bloodwork done. You would be able to see how well everything is working for you.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Sep 3, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Are you having a hard time finding prami or caber? They have plenty of good sources on this board.
> 
> Now would be a good time to get some bloodwork done. You would be able to see how well everything is working for you.




Yeah I am mate everyone here is ask doesn't even know what it is complete idiots and these are the guys taking deca and tren! Really baffles my mind how they don't know! Iv got 2 more local sources to try but could u please let me know of some good sponsors who sell it and can ship to uk?

and I had blood test done yesterday buddy doc said I need to pick up results next Tuesday! I think Is only taken 2 x 0.5 administrations of adex when the blood was drawn and was 10 days into my enenthate only cycle il post results up! My libido is definatly starting to feel better.. Just gonna take it slow and don't want to over do it and kill to much estro il post results up asap


----------



## Mr Persistent (Sep 3, 2013)

Correct that I took 1mg first day I got the added then started 0.5 eod


----------



## massfx22 (Sep 5, 2013)

id start with as little as possible maybe .25 eod and find your sweet spot


----------



## Mr Persistent (Sep 7, 2013)

Im 14 days into this high test cycle libido is back I think the 0.5eod is a nice dosage I'm getting morning wood ect...


not sure the test will have kicked in so quick? Usually takes few weeks maybe it's in my head or its the arimidex is working but iv went from fucking my misses 3 times a week to 3 times a day again lol surely the test hasn't kicked in yet? 

I get blood results tuesday


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 7, 2013)

Labs would be cool. I would think your E2 may be a bit on the higher end with your Test dosing but we shall see.


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2013)

I feel test within the first week.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Sep 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I feel test within the first week.




even the enenthate? I'm just used to Beeing on tren so test kick is mild lol.. Wanna use test I have some deca I just haven't got cabergoline or pramipexole so I'm not using until I get my hangs on either of them


----------



## Mr Persistent (Sep 8, 2013)

And yeah I'm day 16 into enenthate alone at 1g a week and yeah I'm feeling bigger pumped and fuller and stronger

so far so good


----------



## 49ERFAN (Sep 8, 2013)

Ive been battling estro this whole cycle gotten blood work 3 times looks like for me I need 1mg adex eod on a gram of test


----------



## Mr Persistent (Sep 8, 2013)

49ERFAN said:


> Ive been battling estro this whole cycle gotten blood work 3 times looks like for me I need 1mg adex eod on a gram of test




What effects can you feel from "battling estro"?


----------



## 49ERFAN (Sep 9, 2013)

Mr Persistent said:


> What effects can you feel from "battling estro"?



First time I didn't notice much I had mood swings but I figured it was the tren. My estro was 857! No signs of gyno nothing. I lowered it to 53 in 2 weeks by treating it aggressive. 
I made the mistake of lowering my aromasin recently to 13.5mg ed this time I noticed bloat and sex drive suffer. I got checked and estro was in 7hundreds. Im gonna check again another week or so


----------

